# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  F24 Cartaceo

## cris

buonasera a tutti,
un mio cliente con regolare p.iva, più volte avvertito dal mese di ottobre circa ogni tre giorni, alla scadenza del 16.02.2007 contributo INAIL (stampa  F24 cartaceo) senza pensare a tutti i miei avvertimenti (povera) ha pensato bene di andare a pagarlo in banca come aveva sempre fatto; la banca lo ha regolaremente elaborato
Sapete a cosa potrà andare incontro???? 
                                          Grazie a tutti

----------


## dodoale

> buonasera a tutti,
> un mio cliente con regolare p.iva, più volte avvertito dal mese di ottobre circa ogni tre giorni, alla scadenza del 16.02.2007 contributo INAIL (stampa  F24 cartaceo) senza pensare a tutti i miei avvertimenti (povera) ha pensato bene di andare a pagarlo in banca come aveva sempre fatto; la banca lo ha regolaremente elaborato
> Sapete a cosa potrà andare incontro???? 
>                                           Grazie a tutti

  a niente, per adesso, non esiste un provvedimento da Roma con il quale quantifica la sanzione per il pagamento cartaceo dei possessori di p.iva, le ADE locali rispondo che non sanno che fare....

----------


## cris

Mille Grazie (

----------


## rosita2958

Il fatto è che ci sono un sacco di banche che continuano ad accettare i pagamenti cartacei, tanto che un mio cliente mi ha praticamente fatto capire che non ero molto aggiornata in materia! :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> Il fatto è che ci sono un sacco di banche che continuano ad accettare i pagamenti cartacei, tanto che un mio cliente mi ha praticamente fatto capire che non ero molto aggiornata in materia!

  Non appena arriva la prima sanzione per uso improprio della delega F24 cartacea te lo faremo sapere, così la potrai mostrare al tuo poco informato cliente.
Ciao

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Il fatto è che ci sono un sacco di banche che continuano ad accettare i pagamenti cartacei, tanto che un mio cliente mi ha praticamente fatto capire che non ero molto aggiornata in materia!

  E non sei la sola !  :Mad:

----------


## dodoale

anche volendo oggi non si riesce a pagare telematicamente tramite il sito dell'agenzia delle entrate...quando si avvicinano le scadenze il sito va puntualmente in crash!
Non so voi ci riuscite?

----------


## Speedy

> anche volendo oggi non si riesce a pagare telematicamente tramite il sito dell'agenzia delle entrate...quando si avvicinano le scadenze il sito va puntualmente in crash!
> Non so voi ci riuscite?

  Ormai mi sono rassegnato. Trasmetto alle 8 di mattino oppure alle 19 di sera.
Ciao

----------


## paolo1953

> buonasera a tutti,
> un mio cliente con regolare p.iva, più volte avvertito dal mese di ottobre circa ogni tre giorni, alla scadenza del 16.02.2007 contributo INAIL (stampa  F24 cartaceo) senza pensare a tutti i miei avvertimenti (povera) ha pensato bene di andare a pagarlo in banca come aveva sempre fatto; la banca lo ha regolaremente elaborato
> Sapete a cosa potrà andare incontro???? 
>                                           Grazie a tutti

  Un mio cliente, agricoltore con partita IVA e volume d'affari pari a 70.000 euro non possiede un C/C perché in passato ha avuto problemi di mancati pagamenti e nessuna banca è disposta ad aprirgli un conto. Il soggetto in questione deve versare l'IRAP per circa 900 euro. Può in questo caso utilizzare il cartaceo dato che non vorrei utilizzare la possibilità di incassare l'importo sul MIO C/C e poi fare l'addebito corrispondente?

----------


## CINZERO

secondo la normativa, tutti i possessori di p.iva devono versare l' F24 in via telematica.
personalmente a due miei clienti molti fidati eseguo io il pagamento dei loro F24 utilizzando il mio c/c (home banking).
l'agenzia delle entrate ha detto in una circolare che il professionista può pagare anche dal proprio c/c, portando come esempio pratico il pagamento della ritenuta di acconto.
se paghi dal tuo c/c quantomeno fatti portare prima il denaro con assegno bancario, così in caso di controllo del tuo conto puoi dimostrare l'operazione effetuata.
buona giornata

----------


## ivanajol

Salve!
Riallacciandomi ai post di prima, che risalivano però a marzo (ora siamo a meta' ottobre.... :Frown: ) io continuo ad avere SRL che, nonostate MEGA POST IT fluorescenti  "spiaccicati" su mezzo f24 , e, per paura che i post it volino, anche con scritte fatte manualmente, continuano imperterrite a pagare a MANO e direttamente IN BANCA (e neanche a banche piccoline, ma nel mio  caso alla San Paolo IMI), cifre non indifferenti, in compensazione  totale. 
Ora mi chiedo, a parte le sanzioni  che prima o poi arriveranno....(se c'è una legge dovra' in qualche modo essere rispettata, no???) come far capire alle banche che se si trovano in presenza di un F24 intestato ad una SRL non POSSONO ACCETTARLO??? Qui è uno scaricabarile totale ....le banche accettano tutto, persino un Topolino d'annata, penso....ma il cliente da chi è tutelato alla fine????
Il consulente, tranne mettergli un post it in fronte, ha raccomandato in mille modi diversi di pagare TELEMATICAMENTE ....quindi io in teoria sarei tranquilla, ma la Banca, quando sara' ora....se ne lavera' le mani.
Consigli? (oltre a quello di cambiare banca ovviamente).....
Notizie in merito a sanzioni???
Grazie per il conforto.....

----------


## cris

questa è stata la cosa più stupida che possa aver partorito questo Governo.......... comunque ad oggi nessuno sa niente neppure l'ADE, dicono solo che le disposizioni sono di pagare telem (altro nin'so ....diceva un comico)
Tutto questo sembra sia stato pensato per evitare in primis di pagare le banche da parte dello Stato e per evitare il cartaceo???????????
non so Voi ma per ogni DELEGA devo stampare:
F24 cartaceo 1 copia
ricevute invio telematico
ricevute ricezione invio telematico ecc ecc
e poi arriveranno gli f24 in orginale regolarmente quietanziati???
c'e' da perderci la testa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
per quanto riguarda il tuo caso, inoltre, oltre a msg vari prova a stampare un solo modulo f24 e non le tre ricevute come facevamo prima, dubito che la banca si metta a fotocopiare.  
                                          saluti

----------


## ivanajol

> questa è stata la cosa più stupida che possa aver partorito questo Governo.......... comunque ad oggi nessuno sa niente neppure l'ADE, dicono solo che le disposizioni sono di pagare telem (altro nin'so ....diceva un comico)
> Tutto questo sembra sia stato pensato per evitare in primis di pagare le banche da parte dello Stato e per evitare il cartaceo???????????
> non so Voi ma per ogni DELEGA devo stampare:
> F24 cartaceo 1 copia
> ricevute invio telematico
> ricevute ricezione invio telematico ecc ecc
> e poi arriveranno gli f24 in orginale regolarmente quietanziati???
> c'e' da perderci la testa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> per quanto riguarda il tuo caso, inoltre, oltre a msg vari prova a stampare un solo modulo f24 e non le tre ricevute come facevamo prima, dubito che la banca si metta a fotocopiare.  
>                                           saluti

  Ebbene si!!! la banca si prende la briga di fare le fotocopie...... 
non si può andare avanti così!!!

----------


## cris

e allora............. siamo soli e abbandonati!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

